# The Biggest Threat to Christianity?



## sitdownicantsee (Nov 11, 2012)

I am hoping this is the proper forum for this topic. I was hoping to gather what I am sure will be varying opinions on this, for a sunday school lesson coming up, what is the biggest threat to Christianity today? Thanks to all who will participate.


----------



## Edward (Nov 11, 2012)

http://www.puritanboard.com/f16/greatest-threat-christianity-76171/


----------



## kappazei (Nov 12, 2012)

Yeah...Might want to check out the link that Edward posted above. 

Biggest threat? I guess it depends on which region in the world. 

BTW, remember this hymn? "...still our ancient foe, doth seek to work us woe, his strength and power are great, and armed with cruel hate, on earth is not his equal..." 
...But He who is in you is greater than he that is in the world. 1 John 4:4


----------



## Peairtach (Nov 12, 2012)

The only threat to Satan's kingdom is still Christianity.


----------

